# ... should i?



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

haha, you guys must be sick of these posts now

i was looking at my photo files tonight, and i came across a few (well, no actually, alot XD) decent pics.. i was wondering if i should, and if i do, which one? 
sorry for this huge picspam!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I like 3, and if you cropped and centered 5 it'd be awesome. 

P.S. I love it when they yawn like that! lol


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

The #4 yawning was hilarious! They're all great though. So I like teh yawning.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I like 4 the best!


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

lol seems like 4 is the general consensus. he was biting at the glass.. not yawning. he hates the camera and wants it gone! XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

#3 or #4. I can't make up my mind, they're both great.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

definitely #4!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Four definitely. If you cropped it it'd be even better.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the jaws om nom nom photo :lol:

In terms of composition, I really like #4 myself. However, I'm in the minority when I say I don't think it needs much cropping. 

I asked my husband (who is a professional photographer) and here is what he had to say:



> The photo has character the way it is - if you crop, you will lose the story of the tank and the space where your fishy swam through. If you want to keep this character, I suggest cropping only to fix the horizon which is off-kilter.
> 
> If you do wind up cropping, it will change the shot into something else, more like a catalogue photo. However, that's not to say that sort of photo is bad - it all depends on what you want to accomplish
> 
> Lastly, as a future composition tip, try to take pics with space in front of your fishy. It gives them breathing room. Showing where your fish is going versus where your fish has been. Without the breathing room, people subliminally feel something is wrong with the photo without knowing why. Hence why so many have suggested cropping


I hope that helps! Your fishy is beautiful and I like your photos.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I like three; I like the cutesy eye look on him.


----------



## Betta Fishy (Aug 23, 2011)

*4 or 5*

#4 or #5


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

so, umm, what?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

.....I don't understand.....?


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

Three! He's like "I am a lion! Hear my roar!... And feed me, too...?"


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

myfishjayne said:


> Three! He's like "I am a lion! Hear my roar!... And feed me, too...?"


lol xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha the yawn is awesome xDD


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

You have a great fish, I think you should most defanatly submit #3 or #4


----------

